# XML in Verzeichnisstruktur umformen



## aschmidtberlin (20. Jan 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine etwa 3 MB große XML Datei. Um diese in ein Knowledge-Management-System einzuarbeiten, möchte ich die XML gern in eine Verzeichnisstruktur umbauen, an deren Ende jeweils eine Textdatei steht, welche den Inhalt enthält. 

Also so etwas wie für, wenn <Kapitel> erstelle ein Verzeichnis Kapitel, wenn <Titel> erstelle Verzeichnis Titel, wenn <Text> erstelle text.txt (mit Inhalt), wenn </text> schließe Datei, wenn</titel> gehe einen Ordner höher, wenn </kapitel> gehe noch einen höher. USW

Nun meine Frage, wie kann ich das mit einem Parser  machen, also wie kann ich die Datei sequentiell durchlaufen? 

Würdet ihr das überhaupt mit einem Parser machen? Oder einfach als Textfile einlesen und die Tags suchen? 

Bin für Idee dankbar. 

Gruß Alexander Schmidt


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Jan 2005)

Auf jeden Fall einen fertigen Parser nehmen zb. http://www.jdom.org/  der Rest dürfe dann nicht mehr das Problem sein, und JDOM ist eigentlichauch recht einfach.


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Jan 2005)

JDOM oder DOM könnte bei einer 3MB grossen Quelle recht zäh werden  

aber wenns auf Performance/Speicher nicht unbedingt ankommt (weils z.B. ein seltener Vorgang ist), dann ggf. benutzen...



> Nun meine Frage, wie kann ich das mit einem Parser machen, also wie kann ich die Datei sequentiell durchlaufen?


google nach SAX + Tutorial, das ist alles sehr einfach; einfach einen sog "Handler" schreiben und los



> Würdet ihr das überhaupt mit einem Parser machen? Oder einfach als Textfile einlesen und die Tags suchen?


natürlich macht man das mit einem Parser (genau dafür sind die ja da), kein mensch liest das als Textfile und sucht die Tags


----------

